# white rock creek



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone fished white rock creek lately? Thinking about going on Friday.


----------



## steveanson (Feb 10, 2014)

Smith - I've heard of, and have read about 'White Rock Creek', but have yet to find it on a Lake Livingston map. Where would be the best place to launch for a ride up the creek. 
We have Friday off and are itching to go...Thanks, Matt


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

White rock creek is just outside of trinty on hwy 94. There was a post and I think a video a few days ago. The whitebass should be in the creek by now or very soon.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I took this screen capture from the TPWD website. Points A1, A2, and A3 are on White Rock Creek. Here is a link to the web page: http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/livingston/access.phtml


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Had a friend go a couple days ago. They tried for crappie and whites. Nothing.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt, I would launch at white rock city marina in trinity off 94.
I just called the marina and they said whites moved in. I will give a report on how we do.


----------



## steveanson (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe we'll see you there Friday morning. I'll probably start our trolling rattle traps when it's still cool, and move to roadrunner later...


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

*wrc*

what does water look like. last week it was still pretty muddy.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Last week between two trips, I caught 80ish fish. Going again today and then again on Monday.

On this trip the wife and I boated close to 40...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! Nice BKT.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

We're killing them on white rock. Don't even have to make it to the falls to do it. The throwbacks are everywhere as well.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool video bkt!!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Loy pot licking at ~3:30. : )


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Great Video!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good video. Looks like y'all had fun!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Great video. Thanks for the report.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

creeker said:


> Loy pot licking at ~3:30. : )


Creeker your brain is getting soft from not enough fishing. Or that city fishing I hear tell about???
That is not The Mighty Red-Fin, and the last time I went to WRC, it was Monday and I was by myself.
I singed back on and looked to see, lol!
:walkingsm
I bet they are hot on WRC, Monday I got there late and caught a lot of very large males, the kind you see when it ready to go red any day. Or even has been for a while.
Anywhere the white bass spawn should be good if it's clear enough and some flow.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

The only thing hot on the creek today was the sun! I caught about 15 and the guy with me caught like 5 and we fished from noonish to around 5:30 or so. Very nice day to be on the water.

Thanks for the coments on the video.


----------



## Mr. Incredible (Aug 1, 2014)

Fished Caney today and the whites were few and far between. Did manage a few large mouths and a few ginormous crappie!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

steveanson said:


> Maybe we'll see you there Friday morning. I'll probably start our trolling rattle traps when it's still cool, and move to roadrunner later...


Sounds good ill be in a 22ft cc century with my wife and cousin. Good luck and thanks for all of the reports.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Shadslinger - agree with the complete lack of fishing time! Good thing the neighborhood fish bend the rod from time to time. I'll have to look at the video on a bigger screen to run final confirmation on the MRF.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice video, bet WR will be crowded this weekend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's always been a good white bass creek in the spring, but tricky for anyone who does not live close by because it can be hard to time right.
Some good tricks I learned is to look for fish by whatever ramp you launch and close by before going up or down to look for them.
Another is some times they are all up the creek some times all down towards the lake waiting for the next rise. If you see fish on sonar where you launched and stop seeing them as you go up or down, consider turning around.
Some times they are all up and down the creek!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Went yesterday and fished 8am-5pm caught 4 keepers and a few throw backs between 3 of us. Lots of other boaters out and had the same luck.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Randy and me hit it today and manage 18 keepers, started out slow this morning and around 12:00 it started getting better. Still a lot of small ones. Parking lot was half full. I think the cold front slow it down a little. we tried the river for awhile at Riverside , We did not graph very many fish . pull out and headed to go eat.....


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

My son and I launched around 8:00 this morning and fished all the way up to the rocks. We only managed 5 keepers and put the boat back on the trailer around 2:30.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

We tried it out today. We got on the water at 10 this morning boated a half dozen keepers. Saw Kenny and Randy and they pointed us in the right direction. Thanks Kenny! This was my first time up there so did a lot of exploring. Cooked some hamburgers on the boat and headed home. We will try again next weekend.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

crappiecandy29 said:


> Randy and me hit it today and manage 18 keepers, started out slow this morning and around 12:00 it started getting better. Still a lot of small ones. Parking lot was half full. I think the cold front slow it down a little. we tried the river for awhile at Riverside , We did not graph very many fish . pull out and headed to go eat.....


Did you have any trouble getting out of the ramp at Riverside? There was a guy somewhat stuck on the ramp Friday and had to have a tug to get out.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I had a little tire spin, The ramp is cover in mulk and it makes it hard for the tires to grab. once you make it to the concrete it comes on out.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

White Rock was sure slow for me yesterday. Averaged 1 fish/hour and fished 6 hours. Maybe it'll be better this evening after work..


----------

